

Black Hole So Big That Other Black Holes Orbit Around It Like Planets - kirubakaran
http://space.newscientist.com/article/dn13166-biggest-black-hole-in-the-cosmos-discovered.html

======
sanj
This is like the astronomy geek's version of a "Your Momma's so fat..." joke.

